# Sheet Music Guessing Game Site



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello TalkClassical!

A friend made a cool internet game which is usable on phone as an app as well. It's for identifying anonymous classical scores. People upload their own questions to the game for others to answer, and there's competition for who can get as many as possible. It's been very popular in another online community I'm a part of. Guessing sheet music is quite an addicting game!

https://music-games.firebaseapp.com/


----------

